# Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen?



## Phili_E (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

soeben habe ich auf der Facebook-Seite von PCGH gesehen wie angeblich, der erste Bulldozer eingetroffen sein soll.

_EDIT Redaktion, damit der Thread auch einer als User-News durchgeht. 

Auf der Facebook-Präsenz von PC Games Hardware ist seit heute das Bild eines PCGH-Redakteurs zu erkennen, der sich offenkundig über ein AMD-Paket freut. Die Bildunterschrift lautet: "_Wenn Weihnachten auf Ostern fällt, passiert für einen Hardware-Redakteur was...?"
_
Natürlich spekulieren nun viele User darauf, dass PCGH einen Bulldozer von AMD bekommen hat. Eine offizielle Bestätigung dafür gibt es nicht, aber durchaus Hinweise.

Quelle: PCGH-Facebook-Webseite_


----------



## ZET (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

OBRovsky Blog: AMD FX Press kit! AMD finally sent them to reviewers ...


----------



## S!lent dob (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Dann mal ran an die Bench Tables


----------



## Jan565 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Ich will auch einen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich will auch einen


 
Wer will das nicht?

Aber was deutlich interessanter wäre:
Was leistet der kleine denn wirklich?


----------



## Rolk (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Redakteure einsperren, abschliesen und erst wieder rauslassen wenn das gute Stück auf Herz und Nieren durchgetestet wurde.


----------



## Phili_E (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



Rolk schrieb:


> Redakteure einsperren, abschliesen und erst wieder rauslassen wenn das gute Stück auf Herz und Nieren durchgetestet wurde.



Klasse Idee, ich würde auch immer Pizza und was zum Trinken vorbei bringen


----------



## Jan565 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



Phili_E schrieb:


> Klasse Idee, ich würde auch immer Pizza und was zum Trinken vorbei bringen


 
Bitte einen Kasten Bitburger und eine Hawaii Pizza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wer will das nicht?
> 
> Aber was deutlich interessanter wäre:
> Was leistet der kleine denn wirklich?


 
*Ich*

Die Leistungsfähigkeit interessiert mich natürlich trotzdem. Was wird es wohl werden, Dr. Jekyll oder Mr. Hyde?


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



Rolk schrieb:


> Redakteure einsperren, abschliesen und erst wieder rauslassen wenn das gute Stück auf Herz und Nieren durchgetestet wurde.



So wie ich den Haufen kenne, machen die das doch freiwillig.


----------



## Meister_Ben (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Dann wir ja wieder nichts im Heute erscheinenden Magazin stehen…….wie die letzten Monate, der running gag wird also erst im November ein Ende nehmen. Na dann viel Spaß beim Testen.


----------



## Phili_E (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



Meister_Ben schrieb:


> Dann wir ja wieder nichts im Heute erscheinenden Magazin stehen…….wie die letzten Monate, der running gag wird also erst im November ein Ende nehmen. Na dann viel Spaß beim Testen.



Da wird 100% nichts drin stehen, da die Ausgabe 11/11 schon am Mittwoch letzter Woche im Briefkasten war


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2011)

Was bin ich froh, wenn das Thema Bulldozer endlich vom Tisch ist. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, aber wenn AMD über gefühlte Jahre nicht aus den Puschen kommt, kann ichs irgendwann einfach nicht mehr hören...


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Na...die Stunde der Wahrheit naht......*so* oder eben *so*...
Na, vernachlässigt beim Test aber nicht Essen und Trinken und frische Luft... _//_ Redakteurs-Fürsorge-Mode *OFF*


----------



## lunar19 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Na dann mal los! Wir wollen sehen, was in dem mysteriösen Paket mit AMD-Klebeband drinsteckt!


----------



## Acho (5. Oktober 2011)

Ok langsam werden wir ungeduldig, her mit den Infos


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



<> schrieb:


> So wie ich den Haufen kenne, machen die das doch freiwillig.


 
Meinst du das Verhalten wäre dem ähnlich, als würde man 100 Teuros in der belebten Fußgängerzone wegwerfen? Oder einem Schnäpperchen bei Rudis Resterampe. Bei Verletzungen durch den engen Türrahmen gibt es aber kein Purple Heart


----------



## RedBrain (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Der Fakt ist, ob die Planierraupe eine sandige Brücke niederwalzen kann?


----------



## sQeep (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Ich hoffe mal, dass es Tests AM3 vs AM3+ geben wird. Würde mich doch mal interessieren, da der 990fx ja nur ein umbenannter 890fx ist bzw. sein soll.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Meinst du das Verhalten wäre dem ähnlich, als würde man 100 Teuros in der belebten Fußgängerzone wegwerfen? Oder einem Schnäpperchen bei Rudis Resterampe. Bei Verletzungen durch den engen Türrahmen gibt es aber kein Purple Heart



Genau so stell ich mir das vor! *Kopfkino hab* xD 

Ungefähr so wie der Run auf WoW damals im Saturn/Media Markt. Da gings ab^^


----------



## snaapsnaap (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Natürlich haben sie einen bekommen, wie wohl jede andere Hardwareseite/Magazin auch...
In genau einer Woche am 12. um 16.00 Uhr werden wir dann die Benchmarks betrachten dürfen.
Die Frage ist nur noch wie gut/schlecht BD im Vergleich zu SB wird!

Bin zwar durchaus interessiert an AMDs neuen Prozis, aber wechseln will ich nicht, dafür läuft mein 955er @ 3,8Ghz zu gut 

http://www.fudzilla.com/processors/item/24314-bulldozer-fx-to-launch-october-12-1800-cet


----------



## bulldozer (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

hmm kanns kaum abwarten :>
Die Stunde der Wahrheit naht.


----------



## Dolomedes (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> *Ich*
> 
> Die Leistungsfähigkeit interessiert mich natürlich trotzdem. Was wird es wohl werden, Dr. Jekyll oder Mr. Hyde?


 
Seltsamer Vergleich.Jemals gelesen ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Also wenn ihr Wünsche für einen möglichen Test habt, dann lasst es uns jetzt wissen.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr Wünsche für einen möglichen Test habt, dann lasst es uns jetzt wissen.



Wie wäre es mit RUSE? Das freut sich doch über die Kerne. 

Gibt ja einen tollen Thread für solche Spiele! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...iele-mit-hexa-core-6-kern-unterstuetzung.html


----------



## Aufpassen (5. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ihr Wünsche für einen möglichen Test habt, dann lasst es uns jetzt wissen.



GTA 4 & Starcraft 2.. Was sonst.


----------



## bulldozer (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr Wünsche für einen möglichen Test habt, dann lasst es uns jetzt wissen.


Ein kleiner Cinebench R11.5 Single-Thread Vergleich wäre eine sehr interessante Sache um mal mit der Wahrheit ans Licht zu kommen und zu zeigen wie gut die Pro-Kern Performance wirklich ist und ob diese tatsächlich unter Phenom II liegt.

Um den Aufwand in Grenzen zu halten könnte man ja lediglich nen 1100T zum Vergleich heranziehen, mehr bräuchte man nicht wäre aber natürlich wünschenswert


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit RUSE? Das freut sich doch über die Kerne.


Und die unübersehbare Intel-Optimierung. But we'll try


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Und die unübersehbare Intel-Optimierung. But we'll try



Macht doch nix^^ Versuch macht klug. 

Außerdem gibts ja noch ne Menge anderer Spiele.


----------



## Nocci (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> GTA 4 & Starcraft 2.. Was sonst.


 
Jepp bitte Starcraft 2!
Mich interessiert wie gut das Teil rennt wenn die Anwendung nur 2 Threads unterstützt. Vermutlich wird das ja nicht gerade eine Stärke der ersten Bulldozer Generation sein, aber wär schön dem bezüglich mal 'ne sichere Ansage zu haben nach all den (fake) Benchmarks die die letzten Monate rumggegeistert sind.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Ach ja... Und die BF3-Beta nicht vergessen!


----------



## blackout24 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Bulldozer vs. i7 2600k @ 4.2Ghz aus persönlichen Gründen. 
Aber nur wenn es das Modell ist das auch 4.2Ghz im Tubrocore Modus hat.


----------



## Jan565 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Battlefield 3
SC2
FC2
Crysis 2
Anno 1404
Super Pi
Cinebench
3DmarkVantage
3Dmark11

Und was das wichtigste ist Die Spiele in einer Auflösung Testen die Praxis nah ist und nicht 800*600 oder so. 1680x1050 und 1920x1080 währen da Perfekt.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Einen Bench mit Battlefield 3 bitte


----------



## matty2580 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Wenn Weihnachten auf Ostern fällt, passiert für einen Hardware-Redakteur was...?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun bitte ein sehr, sehr ausführlicher Test zum Bulldozer....




			
				Krautmaster ComputerBase-User schrieb:
			
		

> meine AMD Quellen sagen 1.10. gehen  die Samples an die Redakteure, 8.10 fällt der NDA.


Da hatte KM doch Recht...
*
*


----------



## Cross-Flow (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Und bitte noch WoW hinterherschieben, es währe echt Interesannt ob sich die AMD Preformance dort gebessert hat.


----------



## Hott3x (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Mich würde neben dem Vergleich gegen Sandybridge vor allem auch ein Vergleich gegen die AMD X6er CPUs interessieren.
Vor allem in Spielen die schon von 6 Kernen profitiert haben wie z.B. BF BC2. Und Auflösungen bitte nur FullHD Aufwärts.


----------



## snaapsnaap (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Anno1404, BC2, BF3 Beta, F1 2011, GTA 4, Starcraft 2, evtl. Black Ops, also die üblichen Kandidaten die durchaus von einer neuen Architektur profitieren 

Möglichst in FullHD.


----------



## lunar19 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



> Ach ja... Und die BF3-Beta nicht vergessen!



Ganz genau! BF3 muss dabei sein!


----------



## der_flamur (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Ich wünsch mir doch noch nen Bulli zum 17. 
12.10. ist doch schon ein schöner Tag xD

Viel Spaß beim Testen!

EDIT:
Ich würde gerne einen reinen CPU-Test sehen. Ist zwar im richtigen Spielbetrieb vollkommen überflüssig, aber so würde man sehen, wer am besten skaliert. Und am besten macht man dies mit 800*600 oder 640*480. Und testet vorallem das OC!


----------



## LordCama (5. Oktober 2011)

In hd zu testen wäre wünschenswert, eine niedrige Auflösung ist aber der gpu limitierung vorzuziehen


----------



## sQeep (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr Wünsche für einen möglichen Test habt, dann lasst es uns jetzt wissen.


Wie bereits erwähnt, ein Vergleich AM3 vs AM3+. Mich würd mal interessieren ob die "angeblich" auf AM3 nicht verfügbaren Techniken einen Unterschied in der Performance machen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

So ein Bundle sieht ja schön aus
Freu mich auf die Benchs aber kaufen werd ich in mir nicht!!


----------



## DiabloJulian (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Eine BF3 Beta Test wäre gut. 25/600k gegen 8150.


----------



## hundElungE (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

In der Print am Ende unter " Die Redaktion " bei der Frage " Bulldozer oder Sandy Bridge E " tendiert zumindest die Hälfte der Redakteure zum Bully. Die wussten auch schon vorher was mMn


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

ram skallierung wäre gut. 
gilt beim bulli auch immer noch je schneller desto besser ? 
und wie hoch lässt sich ram mittlerweile mit der neuen architetkur ocen.
einmal standart oc ohne vcore erhöhung und einmal mit.
und jeweils der verbrauch.
und was mittlerweile auch ne rolle spielt das senken der v core


----------



## Hott3x (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



hundElungE schrieb:


> In der Print am Ende unter " Die Redaktion " bei der Frage " Bulldozer oder Sandy Bridge E " tendiert zumindest die Hälfte der Redakteure zum Bully. Die wussten auch schon vorher was mMn



Da fällt mir ein, die muss ich mir nachher noch von der Tanke mit nehmen.


----------



## Bruce112 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Wann kommen die benchmarks denn?

muß man jetzt bis 12.10 warten ,Ich peile nicht wiso AMD die benchmarks nicht veröffentlichen läßt  damit die Personen keine Intel pc kaufen sondern AMD system .

Wetten Pcgh wird wie immer der letzte sein mit den veröffentlichung von benchmarks .


----------



## bulldozer (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



FM100 schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir doch noch nen Bulli zum 17.
> 12.10. ist doch schon ein schöner Tag xD
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Testen!
> ...


 
ehrm nein, einen "reinen" CPU-Test macht man mit rein arithmetischen und logischen Anwendungen wie z.B. Cinebench R11.5 oder wPrime etc. und nicht in Spielen...


----------



## Micha77 (5. Oktober 2011)

Der Bully wird heute Abend inner Bar verloren


----------



## der_flamur (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



bulldozer schrieb:


> ehrm nein, einen "reinen" CPU-Test macht man mit rein arithmetischen und logischen Anwendungen wie z.B. Cinebench R11.5 und nicht in Spielen...


 Ich weiß, das kommt ja sowieso im Test vor, aber ich meine einen CPU-Test in Spielen. Die werden nie "rein" sein.^^


----------



## turbosnake (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Spiele: TW2, Shogun 2, Hard Reset, Anno

Und gegen alle aktuellen CPUs vergleichen.


----------



## Julianus2008 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



ZET schrieb:


> OBRovsky Blog: AMD FX Press kit! AMD finally sent them to reviewers ...


 
Dann kann ich jetzt ja endlich das Asus Crosshair V Formula vorbestellen, das 2. Bild kann man als eine Kompatibilitätsbestätigung sehen, denke ich....


----------



## Hott3x (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



Julianus2008 schrieb:


> Dann kann ich jetzt ja endlich das Asus Crosshair V Formula vorbestellen, das 2. Bild kann man als eine Kompatibilitätsbestätigung sehen, denke ich....



Warum sollte der BD nicht auf einem 990FX laufen, dafür ist der Chip ja da.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> Wetten Pcgh wird wie immer der letzte sein mit den veröffentlichung von benchmarks .


WTF?


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

@ PCGH_Marc

Das war dann wohl ne Herausforderung. xD


----------



## Julianus2008 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



Hott3x schrieb:


> Warum sollte der BD nicht auf einem 990FX laufen, dafür ist der Chip ja da.


 
Ich habe es auch erwartet, aber man weiß ja nie...


----------



## Fatalii (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Ich würde mir einen Anwendungstest bei Adobe Lightroom wünschen. Das konvertieren von sagen wir mal 200 Raw-Bildern,
bearbeitet mit Profilkorrekturdaten und Rauschreduzierung wäre eine Wonne.
Das bei Standardtakt und bei 4,2GHz, so wüsste ich was der Bulli im direkten Anwendungbereich drauf hat, denn Cinebench usw. 
sind doch sehr theoretisch.
Bei Fragen zu Lightroom oder Dergleichen könnt ihr euch gerne melden.

MfG

Achja Spieletests mit den üblichen Verdächtigen: Metro 2033, BFBC2, BF3 Beta, Crysis 2, Crysis 1 oder Warhead und ein Anno Teil, 
da die ja bekanntlich gut von mehr CPU-Leistung profiteren.


----------



## Aufpassen (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> WTF?


 
Marc's Gedanken in diesem Moment :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matty2580 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

@PCGH_Marc:


			
				Krautmaster ComputerBase-User schrieb:
			
		

> meine AMD Quellen sagen 1.10. gehen  die Samples an die Redakteure, 8.10 fällt der NDA.





matty2580 schrieb:


> Krautmaster halte ich für recht vertrauenswürdig.
> Mit etwas Glück haben wir am 01.10.11 die ersten Tests zum BD, wenn jemand mutig genug ist, den NDA zu umgehen.....





PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> AMD verschickt Samples an einem Samstag?


Und KM hatte doch Recht....
Die Samples wurden *ab* 01.10.11 versendet.


----------



## Arno1978 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Hallo

@Redaktion

auch wenn es hier evtl. schon genannt worden ist (habe mir jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen)

Mich interessiert wie hoch die Leistung / Pro Takt gesteigert worden ist.
Am Besten wäre ein Denab mit 1 Kern vs. Buldozzer mit einem Kern

Ach und da nochwas.
Bitte noch eni Vergleich mit verschiedenen DDR3 Ram Geschwindigkeiten (hab irgendwie das Gefühl das die 1866 Mhz nicht so viel an + sorgen werden Wie beim LIano.

Gruß


----------



## totovo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

also auf meiner Wunschliste stehen:
Anno 1404
BF3
Dirt3
GTA4
Chinebench
Vergleich Am3 / Am3+
und ein Test mit verschiedennen Grafikkarten und den CPU´s ähnlich wie in der aktuellen Ausgabe bei "so schnell ist ihr PC wirklich", also die Skalierung^^

mfg


----------



## blackout24 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Ist es den sicher, dass es die Version ist die später auch im Handel erhältlich sein wird?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (5. Oktober 2011)

Test gegenüber älteren cpu's a la c2d/quad wären auch interessant um villeicht das aufrüsten schmackhaft zu machen


----------



## Norisk699 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Kurze Frage:

Wann endet denn die Sperrfrist offiziell? Ist das ominöse Datum "08.10." von offizieller Seite bekannt oder verstößt es ggf. nicht gegen die Sperrfrist, zu sagen wann die Sperrfrist endet?


----------



## Psycho1996 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



Norisk699 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Wann endet denn die Sperrfrist offiziell? Ist das ominöse Datum "08.10." von offizieller Seite bekannt oder verstößt es ggf. nicht gegen die Sperrfrist, zu sagen wann die Sperrfrist endet?


 

So weit ich weiß darf man nichtmal sagen, wann man was sagen darft. Mein ich zumindest gelesen zu haben, vielleicht darf PCGH ja doch sagen wann sie was sagen dürfen


----------



## der_flamur (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



Norisk699 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Wann endet denn die Sperrfrist offiziell? Ist das ominöse Datum "08.10." von offizieller Seite bekannt oder verstößt es ggf. nicht gegen die Sperrfrist, zu sagen wann die Sperrfrist endet?



Es ist meistens Teil der NDA, wann die NDA endet^^ Klingt doof, ist aber so  Von daher wirste nur um ein paar Ecken eine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Ein Test der Leistung beim Falten , also Folding@Home , evtl auch mit Bigadv wäre sehr nett  
Bei Fragen hilft das entsprechende Unterforum sicher gerne


----------



## matty2580 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

@Norisk699:*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/19458-norisk699.html*
Du hast es richtig erkannt, auch die Bekanntgabe wann der NDA endet, verstößt gegen den NDA.
Da KM aber mit dem Testsamples Recht hatte, stimmt vermutlich auch das Datum mit dem NDA.


----------



## pibels94 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

das wär ja kein Job für mich..ich könnte mich nicht an die NDA halten


----------



## Norisk699 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



FM100 schrieb:


> Es ist meistens Teil der NDA, wann die NDA endet^^ Klingt doof, ist aber so  Von daher wirste nur um ein paar Ecken eine Antwort bekommen.


 
Ok, ich hab`s mir auch schon gedacht dass da nix geht. Aber egal, am x.x.201x wissen wir mehr.


Achja, arme Redakteure... Den Termin hat AMD ja mal ganz schön verbockt...
Da ist vor ihrer Haustüre die *"Färther Kärwa"* und sie müssen jetzt für uns wohl erstmal einige Tage und Nächte durch-benchen 
Aber keine Sorge, ich werde für euch heut abend auf der Kärwa das ein oder andere Bierchen bzw. Federweißen  mittrinken. 

EDIT: ...und wehe, ich sehe da jemanden von euch (also nicht beim benchen...)


----------



## RuXeR (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

kann auch nicht mehr auf den Test warten

Aber gut ocen kann man ihn ja, den Kleinen^^http://www.techspot.com/news/45454-amd-sets-guinness-world-record-with-overclocked-fx-cpu.html


----------



## Skysnake (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr Wünsche für einen möglichen Test habt, dann lasst es uns jetzt wissen.


 OHOHOHOHOH "Die Geister die man rief..." 

Ok, du wolltest es ja so haben Thilo 

Also mich würden folgende Benchmarks interessieren:


*AIDA64*!!!! Das ist eigentlich mit einer der wichtigsten Benches wie ich finde. Damit sieht man schon verdammt viel 
*Super_Pi:* Mit und ohne pinnen des Threads auf einen Core. Nach allem was ich bisher gesehen habe, ist zu vermuten, dass das einiges bringen könnte, da der Thread wie blöd über die Cores geistert. Ist auch sehr sehr schnell gemacht
*Cinebench:* Siehe oben, wie Super_Pi auch mit und ohne gepinntem Thread
*Spiele:* Ein game wollen wir ja auch mal haben  Hier wäre 800x640, aber auch 1920x1080 sehr nice. Auch hier wäre es sehr nett, wenn ihr, sofern bei Super_Pi und oder Cinebench sich ein Vorteil gezeigt hat, hier ebenfalls Threads gepinnt werden. 
Hier die Liste der Games: Anno; SC2; BF3; Dirt3; + was die Leute noch so sehen wollen
*LinX (Linpak):* Ist halt auch ein Klassiker, und hier sollte BD eigentlich sehr stark auftrumpfen können.
*PARSEC:* SUPER geil wäre wenn ihr PARSEC mit und ohne BD-Support compilieren könntet. In der Doku ist eine Beschreibung, welche Benches CPU bzw. I/O Limitiert sind. Damit könnte man abschätzen, was angepasste Software noch so alles aus dem BD raus kitzeln könnte, und was man auch insbesondere von der Zukunftssicherheit erwarten kann. XOP und FMA? sollen ja teils extreme Leistungsgewinne verursachen. Das Linux auf zu setzen dauert auch nur ein paar Minuten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Da KM aber mit dem Testsamples Recht hatte, stimmt vermutlich auch das Datum mit dem NDA.


Er hat(te) bei beidem nicht Recht. Am 01ten wurde nichts verschickt, höchsten ab und das war gestern.


----------



## Sauerland (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



Hott3x schrieb:


> Mich würde neben dem Vergleich gegen Sandybridge vor allem auch ein Vergleich gegen die AMD X6er CPUs interessieren.
> Vor allem in Spielen die schon von 6 Kernen profitiert haben wie z.B. BF BC2. Und Auflösungen bitte nur FullHD Aufwärts.


 
Hallo Hott3x,

ich sehe gerade, dass du bereits ein Asrock 970 Extreme verwendest.

Da ich heute meine SSD (curical m4 128 GByte bekommen habe und ein neues AMD3+ 970er Board in Erwägung ziehe (Gigabyte 970 A-UD3 oder das Asrock 970 Extreme 4) wollte ich mal fragen, wie du mit dem Board zufrieden bist. Seitens der PCGH wird ja derzeit das Gigabyte als Preis/Leistungs Tip angepriesen (PCGH 9/11). Nur leider kann ich mich irgendwie nicht so richtig mit dem UEFI Bios anfreunden. Ist es wirklich so Top wie man bei Alternate z.B. in den Bewertungen lesen kann.

Vielen dank.

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

So, wir sind hier wieder auf Sendung, nachdem das Startposting leider nicht den Anforderungen an eine User-News genügt hat. Jetzt schon.


----------



## freder (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Endlich sind sie da   

Bitte auch mal gucken wie gut man oc'n kann 

mfg


----------



## Rolk (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr Wünsche für einen möglichen Test habt, dann lasst es uns jetzt wissen.


 
Wenn schon so gefragt wird. 

-Vergleich Bulli auf AM3+ und AM3 Boards. Unterschiede?

-OC-Test bitte auch aufs Mainboard bezogen. Ist das Board unter Luft ähnlich irrelevant wie bei Sandybridge oder gibt es grössere Unterschiede bei den OC-Ergebnissen? 

-Vieleee AM3+ Boards testen...

-Bencht bitte auch ein paar kleinere Bulli Modelle. Da lässt sich zur Not doch sicher etwas durch Kerne deaktivieren und Taktraten verändern simulieren?

-Vielleicht könnt Ihr nochmal ein paar Hersteller löchern, wie das in Zukunft mit Bulldozersupport auf AM3 Boards aussieht?


Edit:

- RAM skalierung natürlich bitte auch testen.


----------



## Dante1611 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Hoffentlich kommen BALD ein paar Benches! Würde mich freuen, wenn Intel wieder mal einen würdigen Konkurrenten bekommen könnte . Da ich mir bald einen Gaming-PC kaufen werde, wäre es cool, wenn ihr ein paar aktuelle Spiele benchen würdet!
Wünsche der Redaktion viel Spaß! - Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt...


----------



## Charlie Harper (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, wir sind hier wieder auf Sendung, nachdem das Startposting leider nicht den Anforderungen an eine User-News genügt hat. Jetzt schon.


 
Danke Thilo!

Da bin Ich mal gespannt was die Tests so ergeben werden! Ich hoffe auch, dass die Ergebnisse schnellst möglich auf der Main landen!!!Ein Eins Elf!


----------



## Skysnake (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Ach so, was mir noch einfällt:

Bencht bitte AIDA64 noch mit unterschiedlichen Speicherteilern und mit unterschiedlichen NB-Taktraten! Da gab es bei leaks sehr sehr sehr sehr seltsame Beeinflussungen, so das gewisse Verhältnisse zu grottigen Ergenissen geführt haben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Die Latenzen zumindest haben gepasst.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Das haben Sie meistens. Es geht nur um die Bandbreite.

Da gab es ja jede mögliche Kombination, was nicht gepasst hat


----------



## Hannesjooo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

AM3 Kompatibilität vll mit 790/890 GX und FX Boards, OC und Temperatur mit Standard Lüfter und was ihr gerade noch an verschieden Lüftern in die Finger bekommt (wenn ihr dann noch Zeit habt mit H2O  ), Test mit verschiedenen Grafikkarten von AMD Radeon 5650 bis Nvidia Geforce 590 wäre auch sehr nice. Ansonsten die üblichen verdächtigen alla BF BC2 und so.

Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## GTA 3 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Tss und PCGH sagt und uns nichts......


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr Wünsche für einen möglichen Test habt, dann lasst es uns jetzt wissen.


 
Als ihr in der Printausgabe Sandy Bridge getestet habt, wurde, abhängig vom jeweiligen Spiel, mit einem i5-2500K@4,5 GHz und zwei GTX 580 fast doppelt so viele FPS erziehlt.

Das Fazit war damals, dass damit eine sehr gut abgestimmte Konfiguration vorliegt.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr das mit dem Zambezi 8150 ebenfalls ausloten würdet.


----------



## bofferbrauer (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



Skysnake schrieb:


> OHOHOHOHOH "Die Geister die man rief..."
> 
> Ok, du wolltest es ja so haben Thilo
> 
> ...


 
Dhrystone und Whetstone wären auch mal interessant, über deren Leistung lassen sich Architekturen sehr gut vergleichen finde ich


----------



## Skysnake (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Danke für den Zuspruch 

Btw. Linux ist eh auch deswegen interessant, da ja anscheinend ein Patch schon vorhanden ist/kommen soll, für BD. Keine Ahnung, ob ihr etwas ähnliches von MS auch schon für Windows habt. Das geistert ja auch immer durchs Netz.


----------



## Citynomad (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Wann viel nochmal das NDA? Ich habe irgendwie was mit 12.10. im Kopf. Also genug Zeit um in aller Ruhe ausführlich zu benchen. Ich hoffe nur, dass sich der Rest der Nachrichtenwelt auch daran hält, damit wir entspannt gescheiten Tests von PCGH entgegen fiebern können und nicht vorher schon auf Tests von anderen Webseiten "angewiesen" sind, die PCGH dann "unglücklicherweise" so auch zeigen muss.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Wer will das nicht?



Intel Fanboys!?  

Nach da bin ich aber mal gespannt was das teil so drauf hat...oder auch nicht.


----------



## Nuallan (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Was ein Jahr.. Erst kommt der Duke raus, und jetzt das.
Ich hoffe wirklich das keinem der Redakteure ein Fehler passiert und/oder euer System spinnt und die Benchs AUSVERSEHEN vor dem Fall des NDA online gestellt werden..
Das wäre wirklich unentschuldbar.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Der ist bestimmt schon durchgebrannt *g

btw. prime95 pls


----------



## toxic27 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Test AM3 Platinen mit BD Unterstützung gegen "echte" AM3+ BD Platinen wie 990(F)X & Co. ! OC,Temps,Performance allgemein ! Kompatibilität mit AM3 Kühlern ! Natürlich das Potenzial des BD mit DDR3-1333 - 1866MHz,wie auch CineBench,Winrar,SuperPI ect. und gerade der Test vs. Phenom II CPU´s interessiert mich und wohl viele andere damit man weiß obs Umsteigen lohnt. Der Vergleich bzw die Einordnung des BD vs. Core i5/i7 CPU´s ebenso. Warte auch nur drauf das mein 990FXA-UD3 endlich "unleashed" werden kann/darf  ... Läuft aber schon mit nem X6 und das sehr gut und schneller als der 890FX (Latenzen ect.) ! OC Technisch grandios aber ist normal für Gigabyte Boards. BIOS F4 btw. *fanboy off* 

PS: Nach ewig langem Warten und viel Thread Stoff hätte man die NDA auch fallen lassen können oder ? ...


----------



## Shinchyko (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Also, wenn wir spät. am Wochenende die Benchmarks bekommen, dan _schick ich euch_ *(ohne Witz)* ,eine von mir aus auch 2 Packungen, _Kekse_ in die Redaktion!

Na wie wäre das?^^


----------



## Fuzi0n (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Bulldozer Bench bei Youtube

Mann, habe ich etwa gebrüllt als ich den Balken sah.


----------



## animus91 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



Fatalii schrieb:


> Ich würde mir einen Anwendungstest bei Adobe Lightroom wünschen. Das konvertieren von sagen wir mal 200 Raw-Bildern,
> bearbeitet mit Profilkorrekturdaten und Rauschreduzierung wäre eine Wonne.
> Das bei Standardtakt und bei 4,2GHz, so wüsste ich was der Bulli im direkten Anwendungbereich drauf hat, denn Cinebench usw.
> sind doch sehr theoretisch.


 +1 !
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie viele Hobby-Fotografen hier unterwegs sind, aber das fände ich auch sehr interessant, da ich mir nicht nur für Spiele nen neuen Prozessor kaufen will. Mir ist klar, dass hier auch vor allem die die Frage SSD-HDD wichtig ist, aber trotzdem fänd ich das einen wichtigen Test, den man so selten findet. Ich würde es auch verstehen, wenn ein solcher Test der Print Ausgabe vorbehalten ist, schließlich muss man dort ja einen Mehrwert haben...


----------



## da_exe (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Hab was interessantes im P3D Forum gefunden. 
Zu sehen ist ein synthetischer Benchmark, auf dem der 8150 mit nem i7 950 und nem 2600k verglichen wird. Etwas darunter nochmal nen Vergleich mit nem 1100T. Auch wenn nich sicher is, das des stimmt, zumindest gehts in die richtige Richtung 




P3D Orginal Quelle


----------



## Skysnake (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Kennen wir schon seit gestern oder vorgestern. Und bitte direkt einbinden, oder zumindest etwas dazu schreiben, das einfach so als link hin klatschen ist kacke.


----------



## da_exe (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

War noch dabei, als ich gemerkt hab, das die Bildchen nich zu sehen sind


----------



## hl. Geist (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> *Ich*
> 
> Die Leistungsfähigkeit interessiert mich natürlich trotzdem. Was wird es wohl werden, Dr. Jekyll oder Mr. Hyde?


 
Hähä.. hätte beides seine Vor- und Nachteile, je nach Sichtweise


----------



## Skysnake (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

da_exe du musst mit Anhänge verwalten arbeiten. Dann oben auswählen, dass du von einer URL etwas einfügen willst, bestätigen und dann kannst du das Bild hier erst verlinken.

Was du machen wolltest ist ein Deep-link, was nicht erlaubt ist.


----------



## da_exe (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Jo habs mittlerweile rausgefunden. Dank dir.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Oh, ich habe dir Unrecht getan!

Da ist doch was neues dabei! Das mit dem 1100T!

Danke für die Info


----------



## Spinal (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*



Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Bulldozer Bench bei Youtube
> 
> Mann, habe ich etwa gebrüllt als ich den Balken sah.


 
Video hochgeladen am 2.3.2011 

Naja, ich bin gespannt. . . mehr fällt mir nicht ein 
Ich hoffe der Prozessor ist "ähnlich" den jetzigen und nicht mal deutlich schneller und mal deutlich langsamer. Habe keine Lust Prioritäten zu setzen oder Kompromisse einzugehen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Fuzi0n (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Na sicher ist das ein Fake, ganz klar. Aber einfach der Brüller.


----------



## Alex555 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Wenn ihr schon dabei seid, den Bulldozer zu verheizen spielt doch gleich mal etwas an der Taktschraube  
Battlefield 3 CPU Benchmark, allgemein wäre das mal toll, einen CPU Vergleich der Beta zu sehen


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer in der PCGH-Redaktion eingetroffen???*

Der war echt lustig!


----------



## Acho (6. Oktober 2011)

Ähm ich hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen ( steinigt mich ) aber wie sieht's denn Preislich mit dem Bulli aus?


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Oktober 2011)

Acho schrieb:


> Ähm ich hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen ( steinigt mich ) aber wie sieht's denn Preislich mit dem Bulli aus?


 
Bulldozer FX-8150: Release am 12. Oktober und 245 US-Dollar für das Topmodell?


----------



## bruchpilot94 (7. Oktober 2011)

Wünsche zu Tests:
- OC
- welche Unterschiede gibt es (funktionsmäßig) zwischen den Boards mit 9xx Chipsatz und denen mit 8xx Chipsatz mit AM3/AM3+ Sockel
- Vergleich der Spiele - Leistung zum i5 2500 k


----------



## King_Sony (7. Oktober 2011)

Warum erst am 12. von AMD aus?


----------



## ATB (7. Oktober 2011)

Wann ist die NDA endlich abgelaufen??!?!?


----------



## turbosnake (7. Oktober 2011)

An dem Tag an dem wir erfahren das die NDA, also die ersten Benchmarks auftauchen, abgelaufen ist sie abgelaufen, solange AMD sie nicht  verlängert hat. 

Es sie denn die Welt geht davor unter.


----------



## Nocci (7. Oktober 2011)

...ich hoffe nur die Performance wird besser als die AMD Werbespots für den Bulldozer, so richtig grottenschlecht XD

Schaut noch jemand IPL3?
IGN Pro League on Justin.tv


Da kommen seit gestern Bulldozer-Werbespots "FX...Legend...blah...so much Power..." zwischen den Matches.


----------



## Seabound (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab die Spots auch gesehen. Nicht wirklich so der Burner. 

IPL3 kuck ich mir häufiger an. Deswegen kenn ich die SPotz ja auch!


----------



## poiu (8. Oktober 2011)

hier ein Bench, hat denn einer hier schon gepostet?

Google Übersetzer


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. Oktober 2011)

Hm...
Schon zum Benchen gekommen?
(Hab nich den ganzen Thread gelesen...)
MfG


----------



## Skysnake (8. Oktober 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> hat das einer hier schon gepostet?
> 
> Google Übersetzer


 
Ja den Googleübersetzer haben hier schon sehr viele Leute mal gepostet 

Schreibt doch kurz dazu um was es geht, und werft einem nicht nur nen Link hin. Wenn das jeder machen würde, hätten wir hier 50 Links auf einer Seite ohne Kommentar. Viel Spaß beim anklicken. 

Ich könnte auch oft einfach 10 links posten und gut ist. Das ist aber nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache.

Und btw. ja der Inhalt des Links gab es schon vor einigen Seiten oder im anderen BD Topic.


----------



## King_Sony (8. Oktober 2011)

Heißt das eigentlich nicht vor dem 12. das Paket öffnen oder nur die Benchmarks bis zum 12. zurückhalten?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Oktober 2011)

Bei NDA-Fall werden idR die Tests publiziert.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (8. Oktober 2011)

<ju51u5> lol ham gerade nen alten intel und nen Amd ausm dritten stock in container geworfen xD<bloody-mary> und?<ju51u5> der amd war tatsächlich schneller xD


----------



## Psycho1996 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> <ju51u5> lol ham gerade nen alten intel und nen Amd ausm dritten stock in container geworfen xD<bloody-mary> und?<ju51u5> der amd war tatsächlich schneller xD


 
uralt xD Aber gut


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (10. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ich und nen Kumpel hatten an dem Abend eine iBash-Eingebung


----------

